# Installing Ports To a Custom Location



## Amzo (Jun 4, 2012)

I know there is probably a simple solution to this, but I have read the make man pages and couldn't find anything that could help.

I compiled a Linux package manager called pacman, and wrote my own script to make packages and a PKGINFO file. It does this by calling FreeBSD's make with the PREFIX=$currentdir/pkg then tars it up.

While this worked for some programs, it breaks others, such as shells/bash-completion.


```
source /etc/bash_completion
sed: /usr/ports/shells/bash-completion/pkg/etc/bash_completion: No such file or directory
```

I'm guessing this is due to the scripts being generated, so I was wondering if there was an even better way to install packages to a specific directory, which acts like a chroot, or maybe a jail, so that won't mess up the paths.


----------

